# I made a chiptune album about my cat. Enjoy.



## HOFFY (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi, guys. I'm Hoffy, a chiptune composer/metal musician from Canada. Here's my latest chiptune album that I've been working on since May this year. I made it using Famitracker, a sequencing program that allows you to program music for actual NES hardware. A quick blurb about the album: it's a progressive rock/jazz concept album that covers the life and death of a pet cat that was a large part of my family for fourteen years. Without further ado, here it is. Enjoy.


----------



## HOFFY (Dec 2, 2016)

Bump? Le bump. I'm not fond of ravenously putting things to the top without actual content though, so here's something new (albeit bite-sized): Swill City. It was intended as a short blurb for a pong-esque game I got asked to do a song for. It's jazzy, it's bluesy, it's boopy. Whether the guy actually used the song, who knows. 


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fhoffy-music%2Fswill-city


----------

